
How to Avoid Overflowing Text with Antioverflowfontresizer.js - matiascald
https://medium.com/swlh/avoid-overflowing-text-with-antioverflowfontresizer-js-b06b4a8433
======
matiascald
A simple JS tool to prevent long words from breaking free of its container,
overflowing it, and damaging the overall experience of the site. Especially
useful when working with multilanguage sites!

